# Ejercicio del puerto SERIE



## renga73 (Jun 22, 2006)

1)Describir cuales son los pines q se usan como minimo en la conexion de dos dispositivos conectados via el port serie
2)Se dispone de un instrumento con 8 canal q se conecta a la pc via el port serie. Su funcionamiento es tal q cada canal responde a carateres q van desde el 0 al 7 (cuando le envia el 0 responde con la información q ingresa por el canal 0, si es 1 con el 1 si es 2 con el 2 y asi sucesivamente)
Suponiendo q se leen dos temperaturas q ingresan por los canales 2 y 3 respectivamente hacer un programa en C q adquiera dichas temperaturas y las imprima en pantalla en las coordenadas (10,5) y (11,5) respectivamente
Los parametros de comunicacion son 
Velocidad: 48000bps
Stop bit: 1
Paridad: ninguna
Datos 8bits
Puerto: com2

La formula de temperatura es T=100.vf en la cual vf es la tension q entrego el sensor
El programa termina luego de pulsar la tecla x minuscula

3)Como se controla la llegada de un dato al port serie?

Gracias, cualquiera sea el pedacito de codigo q puedan aportar para el ej 2, se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## maunix (Jul 24, 2006)

renga73 dijo:
			
		

> 1)Describir cuales son los pines q se usan como minimo en la conexion de dos dispositivos conectados via el port serie
> 2)Se dispone de un instrumento con 8 canal q se conecta a la pc via el port serie. Su funcionamiento es tal q cada canal responde a carateres q van desde el 0 al 7 (cuando le envia el 0 responde con la información q ingresa por el canal 0, si es 1 con el 1 si es 2 con el 2 y asi sucesivamente)
> Suponiendo q se leen dos temperaturas q ingresan por los canales 2 y 3 respectivamente hacer un programa en C q adquiera dichas temperaturas y las imprima en pantalla en las coordenadas (10,5) y (11,5) respectivamente
> Los parametros de comunicacion son
> ...



Renga73, solo como sugerencia.

Este post y el que subiste en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posting.php?mode=quote&p=12445
demuestran que tal vez no quieras hacer tu tarea.

El foro se hizo o sirve para que alguien postee sus dudas, no para que le resolvamos su tarea.

Esto es algo que te pasará aquí y en otros foros, debes mostrar interes ,dedicación y estudio en el tema para que te ayude alguien.

Si solo pretendes una solución a un problema, pues como digo siempre, contrata a alguien que te lo solucione y listo.

Si quieres aprender e ir haciendo carrera en la materia, pues bien, dedicale tiempo a leer leer y leer! Ninguno de nosotros aprendió preguntando como le resolvían las cosas otras personas.

Es solo un consejo y espero te lo tomes de buena manera.  Tal vez esto te haga pensar en porqué paso tanto tiempo sin que nadie te responda.  Tal vez sea esta la razón.

Saludos


----------

